# Will bobcats kill goats?



## Country Doc (Oct 26, 2005)

A quick question. I am thinking of fencing an area about 10 acres for goats for brush control. I was thinking about non electric fencing which should keep out dogs, coyotes but I figure a bobcat can climb anything.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't know but we just had a bobcat(and yes I know it was a bobcat and not a manx-we have three manx and this guy/gal was A LOT bigger in comparison-12-15 lb) in our neighborhood (rural up against private timber lands) and they are SMALL...I mean they might take a kid, but my grown up girls would have kicked his/her fanny!


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Yes and mountain lions can too.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

They can, but I don't know how likely it is to happen. A determined predator can go through, under, over just about any fence. If cats are a problem in your area, you should probably lock the goats up in a more secure area at night, preferably roofed and sided. As for size, a 150 lb cougar can take down a 1000 horse, so a 40 lb bobcat could take down a goat.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

non-electric fence not only won't stop cats, dogs, coyotes or any other critter, it also won't hold goats. the only thing that works for me is woven wire with a hot wire on top and bottom. still get the occasional small varmint, but the pyr takes care of those. if smoke can go thru, goats can get thru.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Ha, my goats are willing to suffer the sting of the electric fence when they really want to get out. My neighbor lets me graze my goats in his pasture - it was originally built to hold buffalo and it just barely holds my leaping lamanchas. Given enough time, they'll probably figure out how to get though it too. I see them looking at it... you can just about see the wheels turning.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

DocM said:


> Ha, my goats are willing to suffer the sting of the electric fence when they really want to get out. My neighbor lets me graze my goats in his pasture - it was originally built to hold buffalo and it just barely holds my leaping lamanchas. Given enough time, they'll probably figure out how to get though it too. I see them looking at it... you can just about see the wheels turning.


yep, they will make their break about 30 seconds after they eat the last bite of honeysuckle inside the fence, then make a run for what is juuuust out of reach on the other side.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, bobcats can and will kill goats.

Our flocks are of various ages, breeds, and conditions, so securing them in pens, lots, and fields in such a way that a bobcat couldn't defeat would be expensive and not necessarily possible. We found killing the cats is simpler than trying to fence them out, but I have a pack of hunting dogs for the job and we don't have many bobcats.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm of the opinion that the goats will be safe from most things if they are put up in the barn at night. Mine come up for supper and are kept in until after sunrise.
mary


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Doc,

just put a Livestock Guardian Dog in with them... that will stop any predator.. man or beast!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

A fence won't stop a determined predator. Your best bet is a good pair of LGD's.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

We have a pair of Bobcats living at the bottom of our ridge line.They patroll the area and have killed house cats in the area (mostly toms).Catch my rats and ground hogs. They stalk the baby goats occassionally but the LGD keeps them out coyotes also.(darn coyotes come right up to the house).The only thing I have lost a goat to was an eagle.The mother had twins and was still delivering the second(she was way early or she would have been in the barn) when he came in and got the first.The LGD tried to get a bite of him but he was too fast..Offically we don't have eagles in this area...


----------



## Country Doc (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. The area I am talking about is about 8 acres, very rough brush and alot of pine, oak, gum , and cypress trees about 15 ft tall I have planted. I want to clean out the brush and leave the trees. The area has one fence that will get about 1 ft standing water. It has a 5 stand barbed wire cattle fence around it now. The wet area is in good shape but the dry side needs replacement. I wonder about the danger of a goat in water hitting an electric fence or will they just stay on the high ground. I won't be able to call them and lock them up at night and don't want to get another dog. (have 4 golden retrievers now that guard the chickens). I might add it wasn't easy to get bird dogs trained to live with chickens. 
One last question. Will the goats strip bark off trees if they have plenty of good brush to eat? It should be obvious that I am thinking of getting the goats but can live without them. I raise crossbreed cattle so have alot of livestock experience and my medical background helps.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

westbrook said:


> Doc,
> 
> just put a Livestock Guardian Dog in with them... that will stop any predator.. man or beast!


Um, no, in September a cougar killed one of my arab mares and my $650 pyr. The other pyr is still recovering from her injuries, 2months later. She may never be able to guard again.

My sheep and goats were locked up that night, as they are every night.

The only guarantee against a cougar is an enclosed barn.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

For predators such as a couger, the minimum recommendation is 3 lgd's. The higher the threat, the more dogs would be needed to deter, engage, and overcome the threat.

We have only two actively guarding, but we don't have couger threats. We have a 3rd who would kick in if needed. He's a all around farm dog. We don't have the option of locking up ALL animals. 

I'm not looking to get bashed here but think each situation requires individual analysis.
HF


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Goats don't like wet feet so I don't think that is a problem.My goats have lots of brush and don't bother the big trees but they will strip a sapling.They keep everything trimmed up as high as they can reach on two legs. I don't lock mine up at night but I do have a LGD in with them.I also don't have cougar here (that we know of).Every situation is different.There are also no "guarantees" with any farm animals.They might get killed by bear, cougar,or run to death by the neighbors yappy dog.We do what we can to protect them but can't forsee all situations.


----------

